# Nitrites from Fake Plants?



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

I'm 95% positive that whatever is causing my nitrite spikes is because of my fake plants (had a topic going a few days back, trying to get as many answers as I could from more experienced betta caretakers). I was really hoping it wasn't, but after all the little tests I've done over the past week and a half, it seems to be so. My plastic rock and a plastic log I have do not cause nitrite spikes, and have had a steady 0ppm whenever I've tested them. Even when they're in with my fish. By having a few crested java fern in there, I can balance out the nitrites coming off of one fake plant, but if I add two, they spike again and I have to remove them. 

My larger tank is far from cycling, and if I have more than just java fern in the occupied tank, the plants start to die off. I've lost a few water wisteria stems, and all of my compacta. They're perfectly fine when in the cycling tank (which still has high levels of ammonia). So... I don't know what to do. My betta has a large hollowed out plastic log to hide in, if he wants, but he's so bored. He does a lot of glass surfing, and I don't know what I can do to keep him interested without risking high nitrites by adding back in my fake plants. Every once and a while I'll have him chase an onion bulb that is growing in the tank, as it gives him exercise, and he flares at it. But I can't do it all day. Otherwise, the only thing that seems to get him to stop surfing is me being by the tank and actually doing something (like making food).

For the record:
- I have plastic and silk, and both cause nitrite spikes
- My tap spikes to 1.0ppm after 4 or 5 days of sitting around, but having live plants in with the conditioned tap, there is no spike.
-- My fake plants seem to accelerate the spike, and can reach 5.0ppm in 24 hours.


To answer any other questions that might be asked:
- I have a 6.6 gallon tank that is cycling and has some live plants in it. The live plants are in there instead of the occupied tank because there's not enough nutrients, and they die off rather quickly.
- My betta is in an unfiltered but heated 3.0 gallon critter keeper with a plastic log and two crested java fern
- I use API stress coat as a water conditioner, and have been using recommended dosage of AQ salt as he's either missing a scale on his head, or has a slime coat infection. I'm thinking missing scale, but that's beside the point.
- There is no gravel/substrate, and no filter, so there's really nothing for nitrifying bacteria to cling to, and I'm 99.9% positive my 3.0 gallon is not going through a mini-cycle. And I will not cycle this tank, so don't even bother suggesting it. He's in this tank so I don't have to put him through a fish-in cycle while the bigger tank is going!


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

That is frightening. I'm sorry that I have no helpful advice on the matter, but just in case, would you please tell us which brand of fake plants you're using so we can avoid them? Perhaps it's something about the material used to make them.


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

I don't know what the problem with them is. I don't know if its something with the plants reacting with something in the water, or if its solely based on the plants. But I can do you one better and give you links to all the plants I have:

Petco Natural Green Silk Aquarium Plant (my betta loves this one, but he can't swim in it now )
Petco Anubias Betta Aquarium Plant
Petco Leafy Green Silk Aquarium Plant
Petco Purple Burst Silk Aquarium Plant
Petco Yellow & Green Blossom Silk Aquarium Plant

There's one more I can't find online, but it looks like this, only green:
http://www.petco.com/product/118929/Petco-Purple-Feather-Silk-Aquarium-Plant.aspx


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Omg that blue one is our sammys fave plant!!!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

In my pix/almbums yu can see that plant a lot in the pix the one yur looking for in green wehave the blue one..i call it the poop catcher..it works like a filter..lol


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

That is rather interesting. I've never heard of fake plants causing a nitrite spike. If you hadn't done the testing I would of never believed it.
How long did you do the testing?


ETA: I looked at all your links. I'm leaning towards the glue on the base of the plants.
Is it possible you can go completely live plants in your tank? But then again, I'm not completely sure 1 adorable fish can produce enough for the plants to naturally thrive on.


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

FishyFishy89, I tried. I put a couple stems of water wisteria in there, some compacta, two growing onion bulbs, and two bunches of crested java fern. The compacta completely died off, and the wisteria started to go too. All that's left in there is the java fern and one onion bulb.

I might be able to use them again in a cycled tank, as the bacteria should take care of any nitrites along with the live plants absorbing them. But... for now, they sit in my kitchen near the tank, so he can at least feel like there's cover around him, even if its not inside his tank.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

LittleWatty said:


> FishyFishy89, I tried. I put a couple stems of water wisteria in there, some compacta, two growing onion bulbs, and two bunches of crested java fern. The compacta completely died off, and the wisteria started to go too. All that's left in there is the java fern and one onion bulb.
> 
> I might be able to use them again in a cycled tank, as the bacteria should take care of any nitrites along with the live plants absorbing them. But... for now, they sit in my kitchen near the tank, so he can at least feel like there's cover around him, even if its not inside his tank.


Bummer.....
I'm a tad curious, how come you don't have any substrate in his tank? Are you just trying to make sure it doesn't _try _to cycle?
Maybe you get to get some regular plastic plants. Remove the bottom piece that is used to root it into the substrate and float it. Maybe even weave softer or smaller ones through decor. I did that with Spike's smaller log. Shown here:


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

Well, I would try that, except I'm not sure the glue is the problem. A plastic plant that I pulled off of the plastic log, which should have no glue left on it anymore, but there was still a spike. I might try it again, with two plants that I KNOW have to glue on them, but not until I zero out my tank again.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

LittleWatty said:


> Well, I would try that, except I'm not sure the glue is the problem. A plastic plant that I pulled off of the plastic log, which should have no glue left on it anymore, but there was still a spike. I might try it again, with two plants that I KNOW have to glue on them, but not until I zero out my tank again.


I want to make sure you understand what I was saying


Could you just use some regular plastic plants? Not the silk ones. and float or weave them through decor?
This could create some entertainment for him.


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

I have silk plants and I have plastic plants. I have Petco plants and I have walmart plants. I have tried all the petco ones without success in avoiding Nitrites, the Walmart one I am not sure about.

I have the walmart plants because they were attached to a plastic log that I bought, but I didn't like them, so I ripped them off and took the glue off of the log. One of them pulled clean out, but might have glue residue that I can't see (this plant was in the tank last night, and there was a spike). Two others did't pull out so cleanly, and actually broke as I was trying to rip them out, so they don't have an glue on them anymore at all.

If I can zero out my nitrites again, I might try the other two plants that I know have no glue on them. If they don't cause any spikes, then I'll be greatful.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Well to keep the betta occupied without the plants, try using a floating mirror for five minutes a day, try feeding live foods too, and rearrange decor alot. 

As for the nitrites, try REAL plants? lol just a suggestion


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

I do have real plants, but most are in my cycling tank because there aren't enough nutrients in my occupied tank for them to survive long. Don't have live foods or a floating mirror (or any movable mirror for that matter XD) and won't be able to get any of this kind of stuff until my next payday.

I do get him to flare at an onion bulb, like I mentioned, and have him chase it around the tank. But, he catches it really quickly XD


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Then why do you want fake plants too?


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

Because the two small java ferns I have in the 3 gallon don't provide my betta with enough entertainment/cover, so he glass surfs and gets lazy. Also, I don't have many live plants. I've got very few, and even if he were in the bigger tank with all of the live plants, there would be very little cover. I'm hoping to one day be able to replace all my fake plants with live ones, but with my stock as it is now, my betta is uncomfortable without the cover the fake ones provide, and the real ones don't.

Next paycheck I'm hoping to maybe pick up a few more live plants, but they too will have to go into the cycling tank, unless I find java moss or more java fern - which will go in the occupied 3 gallon, as its reputation makes it sound like it would thrive in there


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Well get plants with larger leaves then


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

I've tried. There's not really a lot of options for me right now. And I'll be trying again at my next paycheck.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I have fake/silk and plastic and real plants..lol..what a combo huh? well the real one is an Amazon sword..and Sammy loves the leaves on that one soo much..and he loves his red silk one as well..and the blue one that was in the link..that Lilwatty showed, and in his tank, it works..(not sure why)


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Pogthefish said:


> Then why do you want fake plants too?



The larger tank is her betta's permanent home. She does not want to do a fish in cycle so she is cycling the tank with pure ammonia and her plants.

The tank that has the fake plants, she does NOT want to cycle. Her betta is temporarily in that tank.

Make more sense?


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Reason why your live plants would be dying is not enough/right light for them to grow, as in color temperature light, not diffused light.

I have never heard of a fake plant causing nitrite spikes, have you tested more than once in case it was a fluke?

I never have gotten why people put a betta in an uncycled smaller tank while they cycle a bigger tank for him/her. Why put a betta in a smaller tank with more risk to spikes then a bigger tank that will have less big spikes do to the water.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

kfryman said:


> Reason why your live plants would be dying is not enough/right light for them to grow, as in color temperature light, not diffused light.
> 
> I have never heard of a fake plant causing nitrite spikes, have you tested more than once in case it was a fluke?
> 
> I never have gotten why people put a betta in an uncycled smaller tank while they cycle a bigger tank for him/her. Why put a betta in a smaller tank with more risk to spikes then a bigger tank that will have less big spikes do to the water.


you maybe onto something here....
I personally think OP can cycle her larger tank with her fish/plants. I don't think i've heard any adverse affects from plant AND fish cycles.


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

kfryman said:


> I have never heard of a fake plant causing nitrite spikes, have you tested more than once in case it was a fluke?


I've done multiple tests, and the only time I ever get a fast spike is if there are fake plants in the water too. I've done control tests in separate containers with individual plants, and tests in the tank with my fish. All of them tell me pretty much the same thing. My water does get nitrite after almost a week (for whatever reason), but it always hits faster with the fake plants.



kfryman said:


> I never have gotten why people put a betta in an uncycled smaller tank while they cycle a bigger tank for him/her. Why put a betta in a smaller tank with more risk to spikes then a bigger tank that will have less big spikes do to the water.


Well, I thought it might be easier/faster to do a fishless cycle, while monitoring the 3 gallon tank. From reading up, it sounded like a fish-in cycle could be potentially very dangerous to my fish, and could take a lot longer for lack of high nitrogen levels. If I'm wrong, then I'm wrong, but that's what I thought.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Do you know what brand the plants are? Is there any metal parts in them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

They're all just Petco brand (I have links in another post in this thread). There's no metal as far as I can tell


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm still leery about the glue it has.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

It has me stumped, maybe the dyes or something used chemicals like nitrates or something. Now a days, you need to be very careful because almost everything is made in China and they don't have strict laws on things they make. Like using lead in children's toys. One reason why I like real plants over fake plants, of course you need to buy a new bulb for plants or have them get direct sunlight for like 6 hours.

Alright it is good you did controls and then variables then repeated the tests to make sure it was true.


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

I know this thread is long dead, but I discovered something strange this morning. Let me start at the beginning.

Yesterday I stopped by petco and picked up two new boys, a 10 gallon kit, and another of the 3 gallon critter keepers (if anyone goes to Petco, its the fish pet keeper with the blue lid). I set up the 10 gallon to cycle, and put one of my boys in a glass fish bowl, and the other boy in the critter keeper for temp housing. This morning, the boy in the bowl (who wasn't looking great yesterday) has perked up considerably while the boy in the keeper (who was a flare monster yesterday) has dropped significantly in activity. So, I did a test of the water. The bowl, which has a few bulbs and a java fern, was clear across the board. The keeper with a java fern, two dwarf hairgrass, and a micro sword, however, had a spike in Nitrites. Just like my last 3 gallon keeper had. But there were NO plastic plants. In fact, nothing plastic except the heater, but the glass bowl had a heater as well.

It seems that the keeper is the main source of my problem with nitrites, but the plastic plants boosted it for whatever reason (considering I had a 5.0ppm spike in 24, where as this one was only .50ppm). I have asked as many people as I can think of, and no one knows what's going on. Not enough ammonia is developed in 24 hours for there to be spikes of this magnitude in a min-cycle. Especially since it took my big tank longer than 2 weeks to even BEGIN to cycle.


----------



## goldfishyman (Jun 8, 2012)

Perhaps you need to put a bit of the scientific method into this. 

Put your plants in a glass jar add water treat your water like you would normally.
one glass container with just water. 

Test both at 0 hr and then later at 24hrs. 

test your critter keeper the same way.

Do all of this without fish. 

Report your results.

My thoughts on this. 
Your water has ammonia or nitrites from the tap.
The leaves of your silk plants are some how have bacteria converting ammonia to nitrites but you don't have the bacteria to convert to nitrates yet. 
The plastic pores in your critter keeper is probably impregnated with the bacteria to convert Ammonia to Nitrites but does not have the bacteria to convert Nitrites to Nitrate. The critter keeper had these bacteria and the bacteria colonized your silk plants. 

I can only guess that this tank has been used many times previously and has had the bacteria for the first stage of conversion. But constant water changes has probably prevented the development of nitrite to nitrate bacteria. 

After the first test you could take the critter keeper and silk plants and nuke them to kill off all bacteria by cleaning and washing with super hot water and a bit of bleach. Then soak them in water with chlorine remover.

Repeat the above tests with the sterilized tank and plants. 
-


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

Already did that. All tests had varying results. Non treated, treated, treated+heater, treated+substrate, treated+fake plants all had nitrite readings within a couple days. Only one that didn't get a reading was treated+real plants, which makes sense. I have tested my tap, and got 0ppm for both Ammonia and Nitrite, with 20ppm Nitrate. I've had two keepers do this to me, both freshly purchased from Petco.

I don't have any bleach, and won't be going anywhere for a few days while I treat a sick fish (unrelated to nitrite problems). I'm not using any fake plants in any of my tanks at the moment, only live, and I still get readings. So its either something with a plugged in heater, or false readings. But this problem has been moved into a new thread, as I'm not focusing on where its coming from, but what I can do about it.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=108112


----------



## Sapphoira (Jul 16, 2012)

I just posted about a strange nitrite and ammonia spike in my newly changed tanks, I am unable to test my tap water as i am out of test strips today.. but my only other change was adding the SAME silk Petco plants that you were using!


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

Well, you'll be glad to know its not the plants XD At least, not for me. I get the same spikes in tanks without the plants. OFL thinks its a false reading, that something (not Nitrites) are giving me a reading of nitrites.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Are you able to purchase silk plants from petsmart?
Give those a try?


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

No need to purchase plants from Petsmart. I'll say it again - the plants are not the culprit. This thread should have died and been forgotten, because I was wrong with my assumption that the plants caused my problems. But it was brought back. So please: Stop suggesting new plants, or to test the plants, or anything else with the plants, because they ARE NOT the reason why I got nitrite spikes.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

No need to get snappy. I was just giving a suggestion.


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

I wasn't trying to be snappy either >.< I was just posting that so hopefully this thread would finally die. Worst part about test online is there's no tone to the text, so something that's not supposed to sound snappy, can.


----------



## Sapphoira (Jul 16, 2012)

Well after your information, I got a new test kit - the ones from API - and retested all of my params and I'm actually getting normal readings now.


----------

